# Lost Dog Followed us home



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I was having a routine walk with Mercy and there was a loose Chihuahua who was following us home. A lot of people in my neighborhood own Chihuahuas. I figured he had gotten loose. He was wanting to play with Mercy. He followed us home. The owner did not answer the phone. The dog is from Long Island New York!  I think he was probably abandoned.

I posted something in the Chihuahua forum.

Next up on the agenda, I will be contacting the local Chihuahua rescue.

Here he is:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Post on facebook. Lost and Found Dogs - Virginia.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh no - is there anything on his license that would give you an idea what police station as well as LI spca he might be from. Maybe you could post on LI craiglist as well. I wouldn't think they would leave his tags on if he was being abandoned. I would call your local police and shelter in case they are visiting in the area and he got out. Sure hope someone is looking for him - he's a cutie.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

He could be visiting someone in the area. I know Shadow has NY tags, but right now, I'm in NJ visiting my parents. 

Hope you can get in contact with his owners.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe he is microchipped. A shelter or vet could check this out.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I agree..take him to a vet to see if he's chipped...maybe his owners are on vacation..poor guy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree that he might be on vacation. I would assume someone that was going to dump a dog would remove its tags!
Also a good reminder to put both home phone AND cell phone numbers on the tags!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Update!*

Here's the scoop! Something told me to call the number one more time. Finally, someone answered. Apparently, the actual owner, a young lady who lives in New York, is having Spikey stay with her aunt. Apparently, he got loose from her aunt's house. She says she keeps in touch with her cousin, who doesn't communicate anything to her she says. Her aunt might not speak English? My heart goes out to this young lady. Spikey's owner is now getting in touch with relatives to arrange getting him back to where he belongs. Her aunt apparently lives in the same neighborhood as us. I am happy to foster him until he finds his way to his temporary home. -------Talking to her now...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

It's hard to understand all the details. She says her aunt is out of town and left Spikey with a neighbor. The person who will claim him is coming at 11:00 am tomorrow. Looks like it will be a happy ending.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Owner's cousin dragging her feet*

I called the cousin of Spikey's owner at 11:30, and she said she would come in an hour. It is now almost 1:30 and she still hasn't picked him up. Nonetheless, I will not let this dog or his owner down. Sadly, one of the first things the owner said when I first spoke to her was "Why didn't my cousin tell me?" Right there, you can that she doesn't trust her 100%. It was hard to hear everything like why she had to ask her relatives to watch Spikey, since she speaks so fast with an accent. Her cousin was in Maryland last night. She could be coming from there. I am going to have to call her back in just a bit. I don't like it when you can't count on loved ones to help you out. I don't blame the owner for her cousin's seemingly nonchalant attitude towards her dog. Anyway, before I get into a long sociological analysis or speech, the main thing is getting this dog back home where he was before he ran into me and Mercy. Thankfully, my housemate's son and his girlfriend are taking such good care of him in the meantime. I promised the owner that I would keep him as long as needed. I just hope it's not *too* long!:crossfing


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope they really do want the dog,makes you wonder.


----------



## momtolabs (Jul 8, 2012)

What a sad situation!! Hope the owner gets her dog back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Good job helping this poor pup! If someone contacted me about Jack or Sweetie I'd first come get them & thank them.No matter how far or the cost. Then it wouldn't be nice what I said to the person that was supposed to be taking care of my babies.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Family member picked up dog*

I spoke too soon! Some other relative who knew the dog was missing was finally contacted. They were trying to get a hold of me and I missed their call. This guy who lives in the neighborhood, who claimed to be the son of the owner in New York called and after about 15 minutes, came over to pick him up. The gal from New York apparently is not young, or maybe the guy who picked up the dog was the son of the aunt of the woman I spoke with before. They are a family from South America. The guy said that the woman is in South America right now. What matters is that he was claimed, and hopefully will be well cared for. I sent a text message to the original owner to tell her who claimed the dog, and she was happy. ---End of story! Now I need a nap!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm glad the dog is back, but so proud of you and your efforts in finding his owner. Many wouldn't have done that and you can see you have a wonderful heart. Pat yourself a bit on the back for going that "extra" mile,,you deserve it (and a big hug).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*

Bless you for helping this dog!


----------

